# A question for Cherryville Chuck...



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Howdy Charles,

Jericho is still asking when you're going to bring Myra back down for another visit! I'm pretty sure he *Fell in Love* with your beautiful and sweet wife.

While we were downstairs in the reptile room, you inquired about the maker of the Walnut Wood Stain that I had used extensively for the cage fronts, walls, ceiling and then the cabinetry in my new office. I said Minwax and you suggested that you could tell me one that you have used that is either low or no odor. I'm about to embark on a project where I need your info on that matter. The more I think about it, the more I see the WISDOM in going in this direction.

Thanks so much my friend,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Confusing. If the question is for one person only, why not pm him?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Otis. Myra says as soon as possible but I'm sure that's next year sometime. This is the stain: SamaN wood stain & AquaShine maintenance products [ Furniture stain and varnish | Wood floor cleaner, laminate floor cleaner ] . I went to the color chart instead of the homepage. It's made in Quebec. It's a bit pricey when compared to other stains but it goes a long way and I love the stuff. Up here the small container is about $10C and the large about 17-18. I think there still are pictures in my uploads of 2 picture frames I made and stained, one kind of an emerald green and the other a blue both on white birch.

I have also recently stained some wood with it and varnished over it with marine spar varnish and there doesn't seem to be a problem. It is labeled stain but I would almost say it is actually a water based dye.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Clay (fire65):

I seriously doubt if Cherryville Chuck found it confusing.

I thought the main topic (odorless wood stain) might be of interest to other members.

Well, Charles and his lovely wife and his brother Steve came to visit me recently. I'm an inventor and I do a few other things as well. My dog is Jericho and he is a coal black Belgian Malinois. Since Myra had no interest in viewing my reptile collection but the brothers actually had a keen interest in the same, she stayed upstairs and was entertained by my exceptionally polite and intelligent dog.

I've been working on various projects in my basement and there is wood paneling in 3- of the rooms. There are some new pieces of wood in the reptile room and they will soon be stained to match the original (which was Minwax Dark Walnut) and I was dreading the removal and staining and reinstallation process upcoming. Chuck made a recommendation based on his years of woodworking experience and I told him that I would get back with him when I was closer to "stain time".

I apologize for the confusion this may have caused you and maybe others in the future, but sometimes (it is a FORUM) others enjoy learning from someone else's conversation.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------

